# مواصفات المهندس الكيميائي الناجح



## غريب الطباع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

وضعت المفاهيم الأساسية للهندسة الكيميائية لأول مرة في إنجلترا خلال القرن التاسع عشر.بينما البداية الفعلية للتخصص برزت في الولايات المتحدة خلال العام 1888م. حيث قام البروفيسور لويس نورتن من جمعية ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا باستحداث مساق متعلق بالهندسة الكيميائية و إضافته للمتطلبات الإجبارية للشهادة العلمية. بعد ذلك قامت كل من جامعة بنسلفانيا و جامعة تولين بإضافة برنامج من أربع سنوات لدراسة الهندسة الكيميائية و تم ذلك خلال العامين 1892 و 1894 على التوالي.

لكي يكون الطالب مهندسا كيميائيا ناجحاً يجب أن تتوفر فيه بعض المواصفات الرئيسية منها:

أن يكون محبا للرياضيات و الكيمياء و الفيزياء.

أن تكون لديه القابلية لدراسة ظواهر الانتقال و الديناميكا الحرارية للمواد. 

أن تكون له القدرة على إجادة العمليات الرياضية الطويلة.

له القدرة على العمل لساعات طويلة.

الدقة و التفكير المنطقي و سرعة البديهة.


مجالات العمل

1. مشرف على الإنتاج و زيادته و كما يجد الوسائل لتقليل تكاليف الإنتاج. 

2. المجال البيئي و يقوم بالتحقق من الضرر البيئي و إيجاد الوسائل للحد من انتشار التلوث و تقليله.

3. مهندس تحكم في مختلف المصانع و يساعد على إيجاد حلول لمشاكل الإنتاج.

4. مهندس في محطات البترول و الغاز.

5. يعمل على التخطيط و تصميم المصانع. 

6. محطات تحلية المياه ومعالجته.

7. وظائف إدارية



الفرق بين المهندس الكيميائي والكيميائي(هذا الشرح منقول عن المهندس عزيز ابوخلف من كلية الهندسة الكيميائي بجامعة الملك سعود)
الهندسة عموما تعني التصميم ، واي مهندس في الدنيا لا بد ان يتخرج وهو على علم بالتصميم في مجاله .
وعليه فالمهندس الكيميائي مهمته الاصلية هي التصميم اي تصميم المصانع الكيميائية . هذا بالاضافة طبعا الى تشغيلها واجراء البحوث وغير ذلك من المهمات الاخرى .

فهنا الفرق الجوهري اذن ، وهو ان المهندس الكيميائي وظيفته الاساسية تصميم المصانع . اما الكيميائي فانه يمكنه كذلك تشغيل المصانع مثل المهندس الكيميائي ، بل ويمكنه انتاج المواد الكيميائية بشكل افضل من المهندس ، لكن الفرق هو التصميم وبناء المصانع والانتاج الكبير 
سوف ازيد الامر توضيحا فاقول : الكيميائي يعلم خبايا التفاعلات الكيميائية لانه يمكنه اجراء البحوث والدراسات في المعمل والحصول على النتائج المتعلقة بالتفاعل من حيث النواتج وطبيعتها الكيميائية ، وكذلك تحديد رتبة التفاعل وثابت التفاعل وغير ذلك من الامور المتعلقة بذلك .

وهنا لا بد لنا من وقفة . اين فعل الكيميائي كل هذا؟ اليس المفروض ان ذلك يجري في مفاعل كيميائي؟

نعم ، هذا صحيح . والمفاعل الذي يستخدمه الكيميائي قد يكون دورقا عاديا ، او جهازا مطورا من الزجاج او حتى من احد المعادن . ولنقل انه يريد انتاج الصابون العادي . فماذا يفعل؟ يحتاج الى حسبة بسيطة يتمكن من خلالها معرفة كمية زيت الزيتون مثلا وكمية الصودا الكاوية ثم يضيفها الى بعضها ثم يسخن مع التقليب الهادئ ثم يفصل المواد بعد حصول التفاعل باضافة شيء من الملح يعمل على تسهيل عملية الفصل . ويمكن لاي واحد منكم ان ينجز هذه العملية لكن مع معرفة التفاصيل بالضبط ويمكن فيما بعد كتابة شيء من التفصيل عن ذلك لمن يرغب فيه .

الآن لو اردنا ان ننتج كميات كبيرة من الصابون فهل يكفي جهاز الكيميائي هذا؟ بالطبع لا ... هنا دورك ايها المهندس الكيميائي البطل ! تحتاج الى تحديد موقع المصنع وعمل المخطط مع المهندسين المدنيين والمعماريين ثم دراسة التمديدات اللازمة ، ثم يبدأ ينحصر الامر بك في تصميم العمليات والاجهزة اللازمة للتفاعلات وعمليات الفصل والانتاج وهكذا .

وهذا بالطبع امر ليس باليسير فهناك مواد في تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية تحت مسمى تصميم المصانع والعمليات الكيميائية يدرسها طلبة الهندسة الكيميائية ولا يدرسها طلبة الكيمياء . وهذا المقرر يمكنك من عمل مخطط شامل لمصنع ما .


الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين الكيميائيين(AlChE)
تأسست الجمعية في العام 1908. تقوم الجمعية بتعزير و تطوير المهارات للمهندس الكيميائي كما تدعم الاحتراف و التطور المهني لمنتسبيها. يقدم الموقع الإلكتروني للجمعية العديد من الخدمات للأعضاء تشمل التعلم عن بعد و خدمة البحث عن الوظائف. يمكنك الحصول على العضوية من خلال الموقع : http://www.aiche.org 


...... منقول عن موقع التقنية....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جدا مفيد ننتظر جديدك ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

..


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على الموضوع ...........


----------



## غريب.الطباع (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بتشررف بمروركم اخواني الكرام.........


----------

